# Drosera aliciae 'Alice Sundew'



## carved_lake (Oct 22, 2007)

does anyone have this particular species in their tank?










in my humble opinion this is one of the most beautiful plants available.

any advice on keeping them would be much appreciated!

i read the topic 'canivourous plants in the vivarium guide', an awesome summary, but any specific info on this species would be great!!

if it goes in my tank it will be near a pool of water, and the tank will house azureus, so they shouldnt get gobbled due to their size! will they just trample it to death though?

many thanks in advance...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Id bet it would get trampled. Beautiful plant, but probably best housed in a viv without frogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I would assume that it would need very very strong light, if not full sun shine.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

needs LOTS of light....doesnt need full sun though.....it grows fine under flourecent. however high humidity and low air circulation means death.......most sundews really arent terribly suited to terrarium culture cause most dont need high humidity and high humidity plus low air circulation means they rot....especially the South African dews....if you want to grow it outside the tank its pretty straight forward.....if you can grow an african violet you can grow most of the South Africans.....just needs a peat and sand soil, good light and water such as RO or distilled..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

DOn't these grow in bogs?
If so, then are we talking about leaf rot that kills them?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

mold kills them in high humidity, low air circulation environments......ive grown the species in an open tray in a room with 15% ambient humidity.......these plants live in bogs in the wild.......TONS of air circulation....they might be seeing high humidity close to the ground where they are growing(same with in a tray) but there is enough air circulation to keep the leaves from rotting.........i have been growing CP's for over 4 years.......killed more of them in terrariums than in the open air.....these plants as a group arent that hard to grow....alot of them are as easy to grow as African violets if you understand their requirements...lots of them can be grown NEXT to african violets though in different trays....D. aliciae is one of those that can be grown next to an African violet....just like its close cousin Drosera capensis which is a a weed...........


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

> just like its close cousin Drosera capensis which is a a weed...........


And don't I know it :lol: Great for fungus knats tho!

My first experience with CPs in the wild was when I was working as a field biologist on the eastern shore of MD... and since I was wading thru marshes and what not looking for frogs, it was a given I'd find CPs  There were two areas where I found sundews in abundence... very sandy open areas. The sandy soil was always damp, but due to the openness of the area, plenty of air flow... very different than the enclosed heavy feeling I had in the rainforests. The ambient humidity also wasn't nearly so high as a rainforest. I wouldn't recomend any of the ones I know of for a tropical tank... but then again, I don't work with the truely tropical species since mine are mostly from western australia other than my capensis

I've got a growing collection of sundews on my south facing windowsill... took them a bit to get used to the change in humidity after shipping but now they are covered in dew and are knat monsters.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Most sundew species do well on a south-facing windowsill or under lights after adjusting to humidity. I love the South African species personally, especially Drosera venusta.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I really don`t think putting a sundew in a viv. with frogs is a good idea. My frogs are all over my plants, I wouldn`t want to take the chance on one of them getting that sticky dew on them. 

Just my thoughts.

John


----------



## carved_lake (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for your thoughts on this guys. i will leave this one out i think!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Leave it out of the viv, but definitely keep a couple on the windowsill! Sundews and Nepenthes are my favorite CPs.


----------

